
Why Work from Home When You Can Work from Barbados, Bermuda or Estonia? - sneeze-slayer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/19/travel/remote-worker-visa.html
======
romanoderoma
Because my home is in Rome in Trastevere neighborhood?

------
sharemywin
time zones?

